# Are Orchids toxic?



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 11, 2020)

I like the look of Orchids with bare roots and I'd like to place some into my Chameleons cages....
But...
Veiled Chameleons eat plant matter and its possible that they might nibble on a leaf or a flower.
Are they poisonous?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2020)

Orchids are not toxic.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just expensive food bites not to mention a pain in the butt to grow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 11, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just expensive food bites not to mention a pain in the butt to grow.


Are they?
I saw some at Home Depot that look like no one ever even touches them. They're off to the side. Same ones have been there for months


----------



## LaLaP (Jan 11, 2020)

It's getting them to rebloom that is really hard to do. They are so pretty but I've never gotten one to bloom again after it's initial display. They are very touchy about how much water and humidity.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 12, 2020)

There is a place in Charlottesville that does an orchid ICU for $$. I have heard there are some serious high dollar ones out there. Maybe for a scientist or an OCD, but for regular where did I put keys peoples it’s a crap shoot


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2020)

I agree they are not easy to get too rebloom. I have done it with several plants though. However, it's only been once or twice and then the plant just died off. I will admit though, I have a black thumb not green.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 13, 2020)

The only orchid I’ve had rebloomed a few times before I left for vacation... and my friend couldn’t treat the orchid right.  I think I just might have a green thumb tho. Not sure how well they’d do in a reptile enclosure, keep me updated if you do get them because orchids are prettyyyy!!! : )


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 13, 2020)

There are a few over at Home Depot that look unloved......and they're inexpensive.
I'm going to try them out.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 13, 2020)

Please chronicle your adventure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 13, 2020)

These were about $10 each.
No flowers. Just a roughly 7" plant with bare roots in a plastic bag.
They look healthy.....Growing in a plastic bag in the shade.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 13, 2020)

Good luck!


----------

